# Integrating a new lamb in with goats



## Trish44 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just got a new 2 month old Katahdin buck lamb a couple of days ago. I'm trying to integrate him in with two year old Boer doe goats. So far I have had to keep the goats out of the pen with him because every time they're allowed in they chase him & butt him. Does anybody have any tips on how I can get them used to each other? I will be getting two ewes in about a month as well. As soon as we get our fence put up in the field we plan to graze them together so I need them to be able to get along. Is this a territorial thing that they don't want to share their space or what?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 26, 2014)

Actually Luv, a lot of folks use the term "buck" for rams. I hear it quite often from experienced farmers and judges.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 26, 2014)

Trisha, in my experience, goats are brats.  They don't like anything new and, at least with ours, they really don't like fresh young boys (ours are fine with the lambs, but they despise the buckling we bought). 

I'd put them together, but make a safe space for him. Something like a creep where he can get in, but they can't. Make sure that they aren't bullying him away from the feed or water. It will take some time for them to get adjusted to each other.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> Actually Luv, a lot of folks use the term "buck" for rams. I hear it quite often from experienced farmers and judges.


 never heard of it being used that way but thanks. You know way better than me. I just thought male goat is buck and male sheep is ram... You learn something new every day.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

I deleted the posts I made because I know nothing and I was just trying to help.


----------

